# baking soda in compost



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a bag of baking soda in the barn for giving the goats it absorbed an iodine smell now the goats won't eat it don't want to use it in the wash because of the smell so can I put it into the compost hate to throw this much out got it at sams and it is a almost new bag


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

How big a bag and how big a compost pile? Baking soda is a weak alkaline compound when mixed with water, but I wouldn't want too much sodium in my compost The iodine, is just a smell that has been absorbed, and shouldn't cause any problem. I would use it sparingly, if at all, or dispose of it in a landfill where it can break down and not do any potential damage to my compost. The iodine smell should bubble off in your washing machine and shouldn't cause any odor problems over the long run, if you want to use it that way. My own opinion.

geo


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

thank you geo will use it in wash and see what it does


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Use it instead of scouring powder to clean the tub and sinks or use instead of a scrubbie to clean pots and pans.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

:thumb:



Danaus29 said:


> Use it instead of scouring powder to clean the tub and sinks or use instead of a scrubbie to clean pots and pans.


This is what I'd do with it.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

thank everyone never thought of using it for that wil have to give it a try


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It's also good for killing ants if you have a problem with ants.


----------

